# how many shrimp?



## hornedtoad1 (Jun 24, 2011)

hi, i'm setting up this 5-gal planted tank and would like to get some rcs when it's set up. no idea how many would be ok for that size, anybody have any thoughts?
thanks
dallas h


----------



## wicca27 (Oct 13, 2008)

if it was me i would start with 10 to 15 since cherry shrimp breed like crazy will have a tank full in no time


----------



## hornedtoad1 (Jun 24, 2011)

thanks for the info  i've got 4 adult platies in a 10-gallon now, and there have to be 20 babies, more all the time. sounds like the shrimps will be the same thing.
dallas h


----------



## hornedtoad1 (Jun 24, 2011)

the 5-gal the shrimp will be in won't be ready until next month; i'm trying a dry start on it. i was wondering what might work for population control. the platies in the 10-gal keep producing, and babies have to be removed all the time. i hate doing that, don't like killing healthy fish. would a betta in the shrimp tank attack the adult shrimp? or would another kind of fish work better? i could always take along some of the shrimp when i go fishing, i guess; they'd make good bait.
have a good 4th of july, everybody.


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Don't worry about population control.
Your colony will level off eventually, based on how much food you provide them. The more food they have, the more the offspring will survive.

The less food available, they less shrimps will survive.

-Gordon


----------



## Se7eN (Sep 23, 2010)

Yes, eventually they will balance themselves out.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

5.

No less, no more!

--Nikolay


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Lol niko.


----------



## hornedtoad1 (Jun 24, 2011)

thanks everyone for the info about the shrimp, it's good to hear they will strike a balance.


----------



## trit0n2003 (Nov 29, 2011)

A starter colony of about 15-20 will be perfect.


----------



## bryanmc1988 (Apr 4, 2012)

i have some rcs in a 10 gal tank and they do breed like rabbits so for a 5 i say about 10-12 to start with withing a month or 2 you will have 3-5 times not rcs then u started off with...


----------



## NYREPS (Jun 18, 2011)

I started with 30 in my 4 gallon tank and after a few months I had about 150 or so

Then I move them all to 20 gallon another few months passed by I had over 750 or so 

Then i move the 750 to a 55 gallon tank another few months passed by and I had over 4000 of them 

Sold over 3000k of them in eBay for a buck each made me some good money 

Right now summer time I stop selling them to recoup colony is bouncing back I'll be selling them soon


----------



## NYREPS (Jun 18, 2011)

This is the guy that started me off and his page has some good reads of how to make a few bucks on the side

http://www.tadege.com/cherryshrimpfarming.htm


----------



## bryanmc1988 (Apr 4, 2012)

rcs are hardy shrimps and can live in tuff condition but if you go with more higher grade shrimps its not that easy as the rcs


----------



## NYREPS (Jun 18, 2011)

Agreed with bry1988 I have crystal red and black shrimp much much harder ph has to be low and tank has to be really cycled before putting them in ,try RCS first them move up.


----------



## bryanmc1988 (Apr 4, 2012)

a tank only needs to be cycle if there is trace of ammonia or nitrate... etc... if everything is at 0 with R/O water should be unless its not filter right... then i would say it need to be cycle which can take any where from 2-6 weeks.... i dont like waiting lol... i say get R/o Water then just get a running tank that has been running for a while and put some of that good juice into the r/o water and BAM instant cycle water ready to go =)


----------

